# Bed rail repair



## rnkvale (Jan 18, 2009)

I am trying to replace a bed rail for a friend. Upon looking at the damage I see they just used plywood. The layers of plywood just ripped apart.










Rather that just gluing and screwing it back together I decided I should just make a new piece out of solid wood. My problem is with the existing hardware. The exsisting hardware is bed rail hooks. They require a 3/32'' kerf which is 3 - 1/2'' high X 1 - 1/8'' deep on the bed rail. I am not sure of the best way to cut this. My first thought is to try a slot cutting bit in the router. Before I try any thing I wanted to ask someone who knows what they are doing. Rockler sells this type of hanger but only recommends them for replacement only.

What do you think? Would I be better off buying different type of hanger? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

How old is the bed? Believe it or not, an acceptable repair would be to remove the hooks, open and glue the plys, clamp, and use 3-4 screws on the inside. If I did that, I would add screws to each end of both rails while I had everything apart.

If you just have to replace the rail, I would replace both and maybe get all new hardware.


----------



## rnkvale (Jan 18, 2009)

I think he said it was only five or six years old. You never know with store bought furniture these days.


----------

